
Richard Feynman can't tell you how magnets work - jashmenn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMFPe-DwULM
======
getonit
...but he can properly explain why he can't.

~~~
ithkuil
he perfectly explained why he can't explain it in terms of other things which
people are already familiar with.

It's because all of these things which people are familiar with are in turn
macroscopic consequences of the electric and/or magnetic forces.

And what's very interesting in this video, is that Feymann recognized that the
interviewer was expecting, and would be able to comprehend and accept, only
those explanation involving some concepts he already masters intuitively.

And that's extremely important, it's the very nature of what "elementary"
means and talks about the hard issues about understanding the deep structure
of the world we are living in.

Feymann was a great teacher, and his way to make you reason are always
insightful, and that's far more important than whatever simplistic explanation
of the magnetic repulsion to a layman person you can find anywhere else.

